# Descaling my Sage Dual Boiler



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I got a Sage Dual Boiler and the descaling warning has come up. Does it come with descaling stuff or do I need to buy it? Never descaled it yet!

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Jon

Just buy any descaler suitable for use with stainless steel boilers. Puly is good. Follow the dilution instructions for whichever product you buy and then just start the descale process on the Sage as per instructions (assuming that you have the model with the drain holes at the front on the right hand side).

very simple process!

The two tablets that come with it are detergent not descaler.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I've never seen a 'descaling' warning but rather a 'Clean Me!' warning after 200 extractions which would be the backflushing routine.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just ordered some Puly sachets. Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

H this might help....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Descale based on the PPM of water used.

Rough guide for a couple of drinks a day

50-150 every six months

150-300 every three months

300+ oh lord


----------

